# Jay cutler leaves muscletech



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Don't know if this is old news but see it on the net apparently they tryed to offer him less money because he wasnt mr.o so he didn't sign a new contract he's not getting surgery on he's bicep either because that will be in a cast for six weeks and he's not interested in competing again


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Has he quit competing...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

he's too young to stop competing although it will be difficult trying to beat phil heath now


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont think he will ever compete again, rumor is it hes trying to get into movies


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Did he tear a bicep?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Yeh said he's trying to get into acting he's down to 260lb


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont think muscletech will be to botherd as they still have big names phil heath branch warren etc


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good for him.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought they were both massive, they're only 5`9 each?!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I don't think Jay could take the fact of loosing again and he knows phil is 2 steps ahead


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok cool I now know who pro-10 will use as their first sponsored athlete


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Big ape said:


> Yeh said he's trying to get into acting he's down to 260lb


Sounds like another body builder, he will be guvnor next!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The short little arrogant **** can get into a large blender for all I care - I would happily hit the high power button and chop up the little gremlin!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

He will be in a marks and spencer advert next with Jamie redknapp


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> The short little arrogant **** can get into a large blender for all I care - I would happily hit the high power button and chop up the little gremlin!


not a fan then mate?!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

he could maybe take over voice acting from who ever does peter griffin on family guy but thats about it


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

He's a rich cxnt any way he will compete again may Arnold or sumfin he won't want to go out on a loss muscle tech can sign me I could use free stuff am tight git


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a bit strong isn't it? Why the hate?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

big steve said:


> not a fan then mate?!


Nobody else was walking around the Expo with 4 minders in a defensive square and a bloke upfront shouting at people to move - you know people who had paid their tickets to be there - paying his ****ing wages, the fans of the sport.

Denis Wolf just walked around on his own. Big Ron was laughing and joking with everyone. Not Cutler though!

I won't criticise his abilities etc as a bodybuilder in the same way as I wouldn't slate the Gallaghers abilities as songwriters and musicians - doesn't mean I don't think they are pricks though.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree he seems like a pr**k never seen him with a smile on his face! Plus he didnt tear fa it was a synthol jab gone wrong hence no surgery lol

Maybe im a bit jealous lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Nobody else was walking around the Expo with 4 minders in a defensive square and a bloke upfront shouting at people to move - you know people who had paid their tickets to be there - paying his ****ing wages, the fans of the sport.
> 
> Denis Wolf just walked around on his own. Big Ron was laughing and joking with everyone. Not Cutler though!
> 
> I won't criticise his abilities etc as a bodybuilder in the same way as I wouldn't slate the Gallaghers abiulities as songwriters and musicians - doesn't mean I don't think they are pricks though.


Fame got to he's head


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

He is getting surgery now, scheduled for beginning of Feb. According to MD anyway.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

He come back once he could do it again don't write him off yet bodybuilding is all bout dedication and he has loads Bit of a dick tho


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

could not care less the way i see it none of us know him none of us, so how can you call someone a pr**k when you don`t personally know him? A very unfair and harsh statement, i don`t like him as a bodybuilder personally cause he was all about mass no class thats why im happy with the new Olympia Phil Heath. He is bringing back class and symmetry and estetics into the sport of bodybuilding. Ronnie coleman had great conditioning for he`s size but to be honest i don`t like that kind of body bodybuilders like Flex Wheeler & Kevin Levrone had to sacrifice their bodies to mass to even be able to compet in the sport they loved! And where forced to leave cause they could never win over the mass monsters that where getting chosen before them year after year. Ever seen flex wheelers in 1993 mr.Olympia? That was bloody perfection! Yet Dorian yates won with he`s extended gut etc... Again all about the mass. My point is Jay cutler would never have been Mr.O had it not been all about the mass.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> could not care less the way i see it none of us know him none of us, so how can you call someone a pr**k when you don`t personally know him?


I didn't share tea and a crumpet over breakfast with Hitler, I still think he was a pricck lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> I didn't share tea and a crumpet over breakfast with Hitler, I still think he was a pricck lol


Yeah but Jay hasnt exactly occupied most of europe while killing millions of people in camps now has he?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Lads he may have been dropped by MUSCLETECH but he will still spend his million buying CELLTECH and NITROTECH cause that stuff has gear in it.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah but Jay hasnt exactly occupied most of europe while killing millions of people in camps now has he?


Not that I know of but my point still stands lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I was reading hes a bit of an entrapaneur and has a building company building then selling apartments, he earns millions every year, smart fella.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jay cutler for next iceland advert contract :thumb:


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Muscletech is just crap, all hype and no product! glad cutlers leaving! never was a bodybuilder i have admired!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

hes taken down there logo from his website


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Ok cool I now know who pro-10 will use as their first sponsored athlete


HELLO!! :-D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Nobody else was walking around the Expo with 4 minders in a defensive square and a bloke upfront shouting at people to move - you know people who had paid their tickets to be there - paying his ****ing wages, the fans of the sport.
> 
> Denis Wolf just walked around on his own. Big Ron was laughing and joking with everyone. Not Cutler though!
> 
> I won't criticise his abilities etc as a bodybuilder in the same way as I wouldn't slate the Gallaghers abilities as songwriters and musicians - doesn't mean I don't think they are pricks though.


Very shocked at this post.

You have obviously seen this first hand so your point is very valid, its just not the persona he gives out as a rule..


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> I didn't share tea and a crumpet over breakfast with Hitler, I still think he was a pricck lol


True - but he helped con loads of people out of their hard earned cash promoting Hustletech......lol (I know there are others too but booo Cutler booo!  lol)


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

Muscle-tech are way over priced good for him.

Did u guys not hear jay cutler is starring in Terminator 5


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> Muscletech is just crap, all hype and no product! glad cutlers leaving! never was a bodybuilder i have admired!


If ur a huge bodybuilding fan surely u should admire the fact he's won it 4 times


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

He could see him in a UKM camo vest!!

Could happen!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I like Jay.. I think it would be a great shame not to see him on the olympia stage again. Remembering Phil Heath wouldn't be where he is today without Jay's foresight and guidance.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Despite of not being a big fan of Muscletech, I think they still got couple of massive BBuilders under their name, like Heat and Warren.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Nobody else was walking around the Expo with 4 minders in a defensive square and a bloke upfront shouting at people to move - you know people who had paid their tickets to be there - paying his ****ing wages, the fans of the sport.
> 
> Denis Wolf just walked around on his own. Big Ron was laughing and joking with everyone. Not Cutler though!
> 
> I won't criticise his abilities etc as a bodybuilder in the same way as I wouldn't slate the Gallaghers abilities as songwriters and musicians - doesn't mean I don't think they are pricks though.


iv seen him at an expo in the past and he waited behind well past his allotted time until the entire que for photos had gone down seemed an oryt bloke to me he wasnt full of smiles but theres only so long you can stand and smile all day and especially in the NEC its like a sauna


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

at the L.A Fit expo he said he was going for a 5th sandow... so i hes still competing


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Roumer has it he is going into acting alright, i heard he has got the contract to do the auto glass repare auto glass replace advert

"if you chip your windshield while pumping iron at the traffic lights, dont ignore it..."


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Very shocked at this post.
> 
> You have obviously seen this first hand so your point is very valid, its just not the persona he gives out as a rule..


Why? i see the fact he had minders was to stop people crowding him and getting a bit of order to teh proceddings- if he is to do a signing spot he would be more unpopular by the fact he would get there hours late because every tom d!ck and Harry would be asking for his autograph en route- so rather then looking like a miserable d ick by saying no he gets his minders to sort it. Actually makes sense. And i have seen him at the expos, he was smiling and looked genuine.

I suppose people in the lime light will always be judged on that 5% people 'know' them. All i judge him on is he is a good bodybuilder, has nice cars and could do better in the missus department.

And his head wont fit on a film set. So we wont be seeing him in movies any time


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

It looks like he is competing again.

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/contests/12-fitexpo/3923-jay-cutler-announces-bid-for-fifth-title-at-2012-mr-olympia.html


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

he was outdone by phil


----------

